# Anyone build with MCM speakers?



## Hogger (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't seem to find a lot of info on these. And don't have the knowledge to know if they will be good speakers by looking at all the spec. numbers and charting them out.
I am curious about the quality of the the 4" to 6.5" woofers from anyone who has done a build with these, what are your thoughts?


----------



## critofur (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZMV5.html
http://www.zaphaudio.com/5.5test
http://www.zaphaudio.com/6.5test/


----------

